# Great servo Chart.



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check this out. 
I have been looking for something like this for a long time.
Great for comparison.
http://www.fatlion.com/sailplanes/servochart.html


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Great find DJ! All the popular servos on one page. No more going from one mfgr page to another.


----------

